# HINDU MUSLIM MARRIAGES................



## SarkarRaj

well here some interesting facts there are two parts 1. muslim man / hindu women 
2. hindu man/ muslim women 

there is not much difference in ratio but type 1 marriage have more divorce ratio may be due intolerant conservative Muslim nature of husband as compare to type 2 are more successful less divorce in case of Hindu husband . 



PART I : MUSLIM MAN / HINDU WOMAN

 
1. Actor Irrfan Khan is married to Sutapa Sikdar, an Assamese Hindu. They have two sons, Babil and Ayaan.

2. Legendary bollywood actress Rekha has four sisters. One of them, Radha Ganeshan is married to Mr Usman Syed and is settled in USA.

3. Scriptwriter Anjum Rajabally (Ghulam and Drohkaal) is married to Chetna, daughter of noted cricket writer Late KN Prabhu.

4. Artist-journalist Bina Sarkar is married to photographer- film director Rafique Elias. Their son is Raoul, while their daughter Yuki Elias is a theatre actor is Mumbai who has acted in a film called Love You To Death (directed by her father). 

5. Music Director Anu (Anwar) Malik is married to Anju. They have two daughters, one of whom is named Anmol.

His elder brother Daboo Malik is married to Jyoti and has two sons, Amal and Arman.

6. Famous bollywood cabaret dancer of 80s, Leena Das married singer Mohammed Rafis son, Shahid. They have two sons.

7. Shahnawaz Bhutto, grandfather of Benazir Bhutto, married a Hindu woman who converted to Islam.

8. Actor Zayed Khan recently married school friend Malaika Parekh, a Hindu. (His sister Suzanne is Hritik Roshans wife. Other sister Simone is also married to a Hindu). They have two sons, Zidaan and Ariz.

9. Classical vocalist Ali Akbar Khan married numerous times in his life. One of his wives was Rajdulari Devi, a singer herself. Their daughter Aneesa is married to TV producer Rajeev Chaudhary.

Surprisingly, Ali Akbar and his Muslim wife Zubeida gave Hindu names to their sons, namely Ashish, Dhyanesh, Amresh and Pranesh. Out of these, Ashish declared himself to be a Hindu and seperated from his Muslim wife Firoza Dehalvi. Ashishs children are Faraz (son) and Nusrat (daughter).

Dhayneshs daughter Sahana is married to a Hindu (Mr Gupta). Dhyaneshs son is Shiraz Khan.

10. Doctor/Model Aditi Govitrikar, a Maharashtrian Brahmin, married Dr Muffazal Lakdawala. They had a daughter, Kiara and a son, Zihaan. Govitrikar participated in and won the Mrs India competition under her post-marriage name, Sarah Muffazal Lakdawala. They are now seperated. Dr Muffazal is now married to Priyanka, daughter of Maj Gen TK Kaul.

11. Amar Sheikh, firebrand Marathi folk singer of the 60s was married to a Marathi Hindu woman. Their two daughters Mallika and Prerana married dalit activist Namdev Dhasal and Marathi writer Late Anil Barve respectively.

12. VJ and anchor Mini Mathur is married to film director Kabir Khan. They have a son, Vivaan and a daughter, Sairah.

13. Actor Farooq Sheikhs wife Rupa is a Gujarati Hindu. They have two daughters, Shaista and Sanaa.

14. Aruna Ganguli, the firebrand Congress leader of Freedom Movement, married Barrister Asaf Ali Zamani and converted to Islam, assuming the name Kulsum Zamani. Her husband was 20 years her senior.

15. Mira Nair, director of the film Monsoon Wedding is married to Professor Mahmood Mamdani of Columbia University, a Ugandan Muslim. They have one son, Zohran.

16. Veteran theatreperson Ebrahim Alkazy is married to Uma. She was originally married to Dev Anands brother Chetan Anand but divorced him.

17. Actor Saeed Jaffrey married Madhur Bahadur, a Hindu Kayasth from Delhi. They later divorced. They have three daughters, Meera, Zia and Sakina. Of them, Sakina is an actor and is married to an American by the name of Tom Wilkinson. Sakinas children, Cassius and Jamila Wilkinson are actors as well. Madhur Jaffrey has made a name for herself as a celebrity cooking expert with many cook books and shows to her credit.

Saeeds brother Hamid Jaffrey is married to Late Dada Muni Ashok Kumars daughter Bharti (mother of actress Anuradha Patel). This is the second marriage of both and each has three children from their first marriages.
-
18. Times of India journalist Ashwin Ahmed has a Hindu mother and a Muslim father. He is also married to a Hindu.
-
19. Director Muzaffar Ali married Subhashini Sehgal, daughter of freedom fighter Capt Laxmi Sehgal. They later divorced. Their son Shaad Ali is director of the film Bunty Aur Babli. They are now divorced. Muzaffar is now married to fashion designer Meera Ali. Their daughter is Sama.
-
20. Naina Balsawar, an ex- Miss India is married to Ahmad Dumpy, a Congress politician. She has been an MP herself. This is her second marriage. She has two daughters (Rivan and Rivka) from her first marriage, and a son, Azaan and a daughter, Aleah from Dumpy.

21.Suhaib Ilyasi, the anchor of TV crime show Indias Most Wanted had a love marriage with Anju Singh, a Hindu girl. They had a daughter, Aliya. Anjudied under mysterious circumstances.
-
22. Imtiaz Ali, director of the film Jab We Met is married to Priti. Their daughter is Ida.

23. Tamil film actress Karuthama Rajshree married Ansari Raja, a Muslim fitness trainer working in the Tamil film industry. However, the couple got divorced in just a month. Rajshree is now married to software professional Bhujanga Rao.

24. Renowned Kathak dancer Sitara Devi married director K Asif (Mughal E Azam). But they were divorced soon. Then she married Pratap Barot and divorced him too.

25. Singer Sunidhi Chauhan, at the age of 18, eloped and married Bobby Khan, brother of choreographer Ahmed Khan. Her family never acknowledged the marriage and threatened to disown her. The couple fell apart in a year and she returned to her parents. She is now married to a Hindu.

26. Late Sitar player Vilayat Khan was married to Bengali Brahmin, Monisha. They got divorced. Their son Shujaat is a Sitar player married to a Muslim named Parveen and his son is Azaan. 

His daughter Zila (sufi singer) is married to a Muslim while the other daughter Yaman married a Hindu Rajput (now divorced). Vilayat Khans second wife, was a Christian. From her. he had one son, Hidayat.

27. TV and film actor Simone Singh is married to TV producer Farhad Samar. They have no kids.
-

28. Classical singer Rashid Khan is married to Joyeeta Bose, a Bengali Hindu. They have one son.

29. Dr. Sharik Currimbhoy, vice-president & chief operating officer of the Shahnaz Husain Group of Companies is married to Samara Chopra, a TV anchor and daughter of Ashwini Chopra, a Delhi-based physician.

30. Theatre Veteran Habib Tanvir was married to Monika Mishra, also an actor. Both are no more. Their daughter Nageen is an actor too.
-
31. Director Aziz Mirza (films Yes Boss and Phir Bhi Dil Hai Hindustani) was married to a Hindu called Nirmala. She died in 2005. Their daughter is Rahila.

32. Pandit Jawahar Lal Nehrus niece, Janak Kumari, married Jalil Asghar, a civil servant of pre-independence India. Asghar family migrated to Pakistan after partition where Jalil rose to become the Defence Secretary of Pakistan. Janak Kumari took up social service in Lahore and was awarded Sitara E Khidmat by President Ayub Khan. However, after Jalils death, she faced financial difficulties and litigation over property from Jalils family. She died in 1997. No one from Nehru family attended her funeral. She did not convert and remained a Hindu to her last day. They had no children.

33. Actor-director Farhan Akhtars first wife was Riya Jain. They are now divorced. He is now married to Adhuna Bhabani, a Bengali Hindu. They have two daughters, Shakya and Akira and a son, Kalyan.

Javed Akhtars brother Salman is married to Monisha Nair. They both are psychologists based in UK.
-

34. TV actor and anchor Husain Kuwajerwala (Anchor of Indian Idol) is married to Tina Darera.
-
35. Renowned danseuse and ex  Miss India Indrani Banerjee married an Architect called Habib Rahman. Their children are Ram and Sukanya. Indrani herself was child of an inter-religious marriage. She was the first ever Indian representative to Miss Universe in 1952.Ram Rahman is a famous photographer. Sukanya is a renowned danseuse and author of the book Dancing In The Family. She is married to Frank Wicks. Habib died in 1995 while Indrani passed away in 1999.

36. Senior film and TV actor Yusuf Hussain (small roles in Khakee, Dhoom etc) married three times. His third wife (now divorced) is Kanchan Duggal.

37. Late Asif Currimbhoy was a well-known actor of Mumbais English stage. His son Tarik is married to Nayana. They are both interior designers settled in USA. They have a daughter, Sana. Asifs daughter Nahid is married to Amit Moitra. Amit-Nahid have 2 daughters, Tehzeeb and Tahini.
-
38. Popular TV actor Iqbal Khan (of Kavyanjali fame) is married to Sneha Chhabra.

39. Latika, Daughter of Sheila Dixit, present Chief Minister of Delhi, is married to Mr Syed, a Muslim.

40. The household of Screen writer Salim Khan (of the Salim-Javed duo) is a virtual congregation of religions. He married Susheela, a Maharashtrian Hindu woman. Their children are actors Salman, Arbaaz and Sohail and a daughter named Alvira.
Arbaaz Khan married Malaika Arora (a Roman Catholic). They have a son named Arhan.
Actor Sohail Khan married Seema Sachdev, a Hindu. Their son is named Nirvaan.
Alvira is married to actor Atul Agnihotri, a Hindu. They have a daughter, Alizeb and a son, Ayaan.
Salims second wife is Helen, an Anglo-Indian Jew. They have an adopted Hindu daughter, Arpita.

41. Businesswoman Naina Lal Kidwai, Vice Chairman, HSBC is married to Rasheed Kidwai who runs an NGO. They have two children.

42. Late actor Divya Bharti was secretly married to film producer Sajid Nadiadwala. This marriage was never acknowledged during the actor lifetime for the fear that it will impact her career. Sajid Nadiadwalas films carry a dedication to my beloved wife Divya Bharti. He is now married to Warda Khan, a Muslim.
-
43. CNN IBN anchorperson Suhasini Haidar daughter of politician Subramaniam Swamy, is married to Nadeem, son of former India bureaucrat Salman Haidar. They have two daughters.

44. Aamir Khan maried Reena Dutta but they are now divorced. They had a son, Junaid and a daughter, Ira. Custody of the kids is with Reena. Aamir is now married to Kiran Rao. They have a son, Azad.
-
45. Bharatiya Janata Partys Muslim faces, Late Sikander Bakht (married to Raj Sharma), Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi (married to Seema) and Syed Shahnawaz Husain (married to Renu Sharma) all married Hindu women.
Syed Shahnawaz Hussain has two sons, one of whom is named Adeeb and is a Muslim.

Mukhtar Abbas Naqvis son Arshad is married to Sumana, a Hindu.

Late Sikandar Bakhts sons are Anil and Sunil Bakht.

45. Actor Reena Roy had married Pakistan Cricketer Mohsin Khan who also acted in a few Bollywood films. They are now divorced. They have one daughter, Sanam, whose custody is with Reena. Reena Roys father was Hindu and mother Muslim.

46. Sarod Player Amjad Ali Khan married Subhalaxmi, an Assamese Hindu. Their twin sons Ayaan Ali and Amaan Ali are also Sarod players and frequently appear on TV. Ayaan recently got married to Neema, daughter of Romesh Sharma, producer of Big B film Hum. In the film, Romesh also did a small role of Kimi Katkars brother who gets killed.

47. TV actor Jasvir Kaur is married to Aziz.

48. USA based Indian-origin photographer Nisha Kutty is married to Al-Khadir Rahman, an African Muslim. Their daughter is Surya.

49. Sulbha Arya (Kantaben of Kal Ho Na Ho), a Maharashtrian Hindu, married cinematographer Ishan Arya (Garam Hawa, Anjuman), a relation of Kaifi Azmi. The surname Arya was adopted by them after their marriage in an Arya Samaj Mandir. Ishan is no more. Their sons are cinematographer Sameer Arya (Koi Mil Gaya, Drona) and actor Sagar Arya (who played Mahesh in Love Aaj Kal). Sameer is married to Srishti Arya,TV actress, producer of Abhishek Bachchan film Drona and daughter of Late director Ramesh Behl (Kasme Vaade).

50. Actor Arif Zakaria, known for his roles on TV and in art films, is married to journalist Namrata Sharma. They have a son.

51. Indias most famous radio anchor Ameen Sayani married Rama, a Kashmiri Pandit. Their son, Rajil is married to Krishna.
-
52. Actor Naseeruddin Shah is married to actor Ratna Pathak. They have a son, Imaad and a daughter, Heba. Both are actors.
-
53. Wipro tycoon Azim Premjis son Rishad got married to a Hindu girl, Aditi in 2005. They have two children, Rhea (daughter) and Rohan (son).

54. Mansoor Ali Khan Pataudi married Sharmila Tagore. She converted to Islam before marriage. Their children are actrors Saif and Soha and another daughter Sabah who lives in Bhopal. Saif Ali Khan married Amrita Singh, who herself was daughter of a Sikh father and a Muslim mother. Saif  Amrita who are now divorced, have two children, Sara and Ibrahim. Saif is now married to actor Kareena Kapoor, another Hindu. She has chosen to remain a Hindu.

55. Journalist and former Indian National basketball team player Javed Akhtar was married to Nayantara. He died a few days back.

56. Music director Ismail Darbar (Devdas, Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam) is married to Priti Sinha (Ayesha after marriage).

57. Indian journalist Talveen Singh was married to Pakistani diplomat Salman Taseer. They got divorced. Salman Taseer was recently murdered by his own bodyguard in Pakistan. Their son, Atish Taseer Singh lives with his mother. He is the author of the book A Journey through Islamic Lands.

58. Legendary actress Meena Kumari (Mahjabeen Bano) was daughter of Allah Bux and Prabhavati Devi (Iqbal Begum after conversion to Islam). Her mother, Prabhavati herself was daughter of a Christian father and a Hindu mother. Meena Kumaris sister Mehelka (Madhuri after marriage) married Kishore Sharma.

59. Farhad Nathani, smalltime producer and a supporting actor who acted in Kaho Na Pyar Hai is married to Radha Patkar, a Maharashtrian Hindu.
-
60. Booker-winner writer Salman Rushdies third marriage was to model-actress Padma Lakshmi. It too, ended in a divorce.
-
61. Ghazal Singer Talat Aziz is married to Bina Adwani, a Sindhi Hindu. They have two sons, Adnan and Shayaan.

62. Gyanpeeth awardee writer Amrita Pritam had a 40-year long romantic relationship with Pakistani Muslim artist Imroz. They never married.

63. Actor Shahrukh Khan married Gauri Chibber. They have a son, Aryan and a daughter, Suhana.

64. Corporate personality Anvar Alikhan is married to Indrani Das.

65. Advertising Guru Alayque Padamsee was married three times. First to Pearl Padamsee ( a Jew), then to Dolly Thakore (a Hindu) and later to Pop Singer Sharon Prabhakar (a Hindu). He is now divorced and single. Though a Khoja Muslim by birth, he claims to be an agnostic. Pearl, was best known for her Agony Aunt column in Femina and her role in Amol Palekar film Choti Si Baat.. She is no more. Sharon Prabhakar is daughter of a Hindu Punjabi father and a Christian mother. Alayque and Sharons daughter, Shazahn has acted in films like Rocket Singh and Houseful 2&#8242;.

66. Indian Cowboy Feroze Khan married Sundari. She is the sister of actor Sonia Sahani who played Rishi Kapurs mother in Bobby. They got divorced in 1985. Their children, Fardeen and Laila both married Hindus.

67. Late Safdar Hashmi, the street theatre activist who was killed by goons, was married to Moloyshree. Hashmi was cremated in an electric crematorium as per his last wish, instead of being buried in Islamic fashion.

68. Sangeeta Bijalni is married to Cricketor Mohammed Azaruddin. Her post-marriage name is Ayesha.
-
69. Pop singer Parvati Khan is married to Nadeem, son of writer Rahi Masoom Raza. Their son is Jatin.

70. Theatre personality Aamir Raza Hussain (best known for his play The Legend of Ram) is married to Viraat Talwar. They have a daughter, Kaniz and a son, Ghulam Ali.
-
71. Music director Khayyam is married to a Sikh woman by the name of Jagjit Kaur. His sons name is Pradeep. Pradeep acted in a film called Jaan E Wafa in 1990 with Farooq Sheikh and Rati Agnihotri but his career failed to take off.

72. Actor Ayub Khan (Preity Zintas boyfriend in Dil Chahta Hai, son ofactress Begum Paraand actor Nasir Khan-Dilip Kumars brother) married Niharika, a Gujarati Hindu. Their two daughters are Zohra and Zaira. This is second marriage for both Ayub and Niharika.

73. Corporate personality Amita Baig is married to Khalid, an engineering consultant.

74. Actress Tanvi Kiran, is married to Shabana Azmis brother, Cinematographer Baba Azmi. They have a daughter.

75. Kenan Malik, UK-based Indian author of From Fatwa to Jehad, is son of a Muslim father and a Tamil Hindu mother.
-
76. Actress Dia Mirzas mother, Deepa was Bengali Hindu and father, a German (Christian). They divorced and her mother remarried a Muslim, Ahmed Mirza when Dia was a child. He died in 2002. Dia chose to retain the surname Mirza, though she is not a Muslim.

77. Liquor Tycoon Vijay Mallaya is married to Rekha. This is the second marriage for both of them. Rekha was previously married to Mr Mahmood and had a daughter, Laila. Vijay and Rekha have adopted Laila and she is now called Laila Mallaya.

78. Veteran actor Lalita Chatterjee (now Ahmed) is a Hindu married to a Muslim. She was seen in films such as Bhaji On The Beach and Brick Lane and also played a small part in Love Aaj Kal. Her daughter Samira Ahmed is a well-known TV journalist of UK who is married to Brian, a Christian.
-
79. Actor Shafi Inamdar who rose to fame with DD serial Yeh Jo Hai Zindagi and later acted in numerous Hindi films (most notably as the turncoat lawyer in Ghayal), married Marathi stage actress Bhakti Barve. She is best known for her role as the editor in Jaane bhi Do Yaaro. Shafi died of a heart attack in 1996. Bhakti died in a road accident on Mumbai-Pune expressway in 2001. They had no children.


80. National Badminton players Syed Modi and Amita Kulkarni married each other. Syed was murdered in 1988 for unexplained motives. Amita later married politician Sanjay Singh.

81. Late actor Amjad Khans brother Imtiaz , himself an actor and director, was married to actress Anju Mahendroo (Rajesh Khannas ex-girlfriend). They got divorced and had no children. Now Imtiaz is married to TV Actress Kruttika Desai (famous for her role in DD serial Buniyaad) who is 20 years his junior. They have a daughter. Imtiaz directed a B-grade film called Husn  Love And Betrayal in 2008.



82. Legendary singer Talat Mahmoods son Khalid is married to Reena Pande. Talat Mahmoods wife, Latika was a Christian.



83. Kabir Bedis daughter, actress Pooja Bedi was married to Farhan Furniturewalla. They are now divorced. They have two children, Aliya and Omar.



84. TV actress Chhavi Mittal is married to TV director Mohit Hussain.



85. IPS officer Anju Gupta, who is a witness in Babri demolition case, is married to IAS officer Shafi A Rizvi.



86. Music director Salim Merchant (of Salim-Sulaiman duo) is married to a Hindu woman.



87. Indian Cricketer Saba Karim is married to Rashmi Roy. They have one son, Fidel.



88. Producers of bollywood films Soch (starring Sanjay Kapoor and Raveena Tandon) and Do Dilon Ke Khel Mein, Dr Wajahat Kareem and Dr Surheeta Chatterjee are a married couple.



89. Classical percussionist Taufique Qureshi is married to vocalist Geetika Varde. Their son is Shikhar Naad.

90. Politician LK Advanis niece is married to a Muslim.

91. Writer- director Abbas Tyrewala (who directed Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Na) is married to Punarnava Mehta (also known as Pakhi). She played the lead opposite John Abraham in the film Jhootha Hi Sahi. She is the daughter of Neena Mehta.

Abbas brother, writer Altaf Tyrewalla is married to Kavita.
-
92. Mohammed Aamir Mohammed Khan (Raja of Mehmoodabad) is married to Vijaya Mehta, daughter of former foreign secretary Jagat Mehta. They have two sons, Ali and Amir.
-
93. Social activist Teesta Setalvad is married to Javed Anand. Their daughter is Tamara and son Jibraan.
-
94. Comedian Ehsan Qureishi is married to Rachna. They have two children.

95. Actor Rahul Bose sister Anuradha married to Mid-Day Publications MD Tariq Ansari. They have a daughter, Alya.

96. Theatre actor Salim Ghouse (who played Amrish Puris brother in Shah Rukh Khan  Madhuri Dixit film Koyla is married to fellow actor Anita. They have two children.

97. Indian Army Officer Capt Hanif Uddin, who laid down his life in Kargil war and was awarded Vir Chakra posthumously, was son of Hema and Aziz.


98. Actress Shruti Seth (who played a supporting role in Prakash Jhas film Raajneeti) is married to Break Ke Baad director Danish Aslam.

99. Actor Imran Khan is married to Avantika Malik. He is son of Anil Pal and Nuzhat Khan (Aamir Khans sister) who are now divorced. Imran prefers to use the surname Khan, perhaps for commercial reasons.

100. Tamil actor  producer  director Raj Kiran whose real name is Qadir (not to be confused with bollywood actor Raj Kiran of Karz), was married to Chellamma. They are now seperated. Raj Kiran is now married to Padma Jyothi and has one son, Nayanar Mohammed from his second marriage. Both Chellamma and Padma Jyothi had to convert to Islam.

101. Nepali media baron Jamim Shah , a Kashmiri Muslim (Nepali citizen) was married to Nepali Hindu Anjali. Their son is Jackie. Jamim was gunned down by assailants allegedly belonging to Chhota Rajan gang on 7th Feb 2010.

102. Actress Shoma Anand (a lead actress in early 80s and better known for her mothers role in the comic soap opera Hum Paanch) is married to Tariq Shah, who acted and directed the film Bahaar Aane Tak. Their daughter is Sarah.

103. Indian Cricketer Mohammed Kaif married Pooja Yadav. They have a son.

104. TV actress Eva Grover, a Punjabi Hindu, married small time actor Hyder Khan (film actor Aamir Khans step brother). They are now seperated. They have a daughter, Ayana. 


105. West Bengal politician and MP, Late Akbar Ali Khandekar married Swati who is presently in Trinamul Congress.


106. Actress Kim Sharma (who acted opposite Jugal Hansraj in the film Mohabbatein) married Ali Janjani.


107. Yesteryears bollywood music composer Nashad (Original name Shaukat Dehalvi. Not to be confused with the more famous Naushad) married playback singer Premlata (Lata Mangeshkars co-singer in Chup Chup Khade Ho Zaroor Koi Baat Hai from the film Badi Bahen). She converted to Islam. They migrated to Pakistan in 1947. Their children were raised as Muslims. 
-
108. Yesteryears Bollywood actress (who now plays character roles) Anjana Manjrekar is married to Sajid Mumtaz, an Air India official. She uses the name Anjana Mumtaz. Their son Ruslaan Mumtaaz is an actor.
-
109. TV executive Alif Surti is married to Maharashtrian Hindu Aditi Shedde. Alif is son of cartoonist Abid Surti who sketched the comic strip Bahadur  Bela.

110. Kashmiri painter Ghulam Rasool married Santosh, a Kashmiri Pandit woman and added her name to his own. He called himself Ghulam Rasool Santosh thereafter. He died in 1997. Their son Shabbir is married to a Sikh girl. They also have a daughter who is married to a Hindu.

111. TV actress Mouli Ganguly is married to TV actor Mazhar Syed.

112. Vice President of India, Mohammed Hidayatullah (died 1992) who also served as the Chief Justice of Supreme Court, was married to Pushpa Shah. Their son Arshad is Muslim and is a lawyer.

113. Bengali musician Rupam Islam, son of a Muslim father (Nurul Islam) and a Christian mother (he says that he does not belong to any religion) is married to Rupsha Dasgupta. Their son is Rup Arohan Promestheus.

114. Designer Shahab Durazi is married to Kavita. They have two daughters, Amaesha and Aashya.

115. Priti Paul (daughter of industrialist Surendra Paul who was killed by ULFA in Assam), director of the Apeejay Surrendra Group, is married to Jaouad Kadiri, a Moroccan Muslim. They have two sons.

116. New York based renowned designer of Indian origin, Naeem Khan is married to Ranjana. They have two sons.

117. Mumbai-based tabloid journalist and Radio jockey Malini Aggarwal is married to Nowshad Rizwanullah.

118. Bollywoods dwarf actor Lilliput (real name MM Farooqui) is married to Sulekha.
-
119. Late Indian Economist-diplomat Abid Hussain was married to Trilok Karki. They have two sons, Suhail and Rana and a daughter, Vishakha.

120. Kannada film actress Shirin Shringar is daughter of Ali and Yashoda.
-
121. Yesteryears Bollywood actress Swarnlata Syal (died in 2008 at the age of 88), married her co-actor Nazir (died 1983). She converted to Islam and assumed the name Saeeda bano. After partition, they migrated to Pakistan.

122. Humayun Kabir, educationist, politician, writer, philosopher (also a minister in Nehru govt), married Shanti Devi. Their children were Leila and Prabahan. Leila married socialist leader George Fernandes, a Christian. Humayuns elder brother was Jehangir. His daughter Shukla Kabir, a judge, is married to Manas Sinha.

123. Social activists Javed Alam and Jayanti Guha married each other in 1970. The event became a political battleground between the leftist and rightist camps. However, the marriage has survived to date. Javed claims to be an atheist. Their son is named Aniket. Aniket himself is married to Manjiri Katju, a Kashmiri Hindu and has an adopted daughter named Aparajita. This is a rare example of the family getting incorporated into the Hindu fold instead of the Islamic fold in spite of the man being Muslim.

124. TV and film Actor Zulfi Syed is married to Sheena Varma.

125. Popular playback singer of 70s and 80s, Anwar Hussain (remembered for the song Hum se ka bhool hui jo ye saza hamka mili from the film Janata Havaldar) is son of Hussain and smalltime actress Ranjana Sachdev who was earlier married to a Hindu. Actress Asha Sachdev is her daughter from that previous marriage, while actor Arshad Warsi is Hussains son from another marriage. Thus, Anwar Hussain is stepbrother of these two.
-
126. Congress politician from Karnataka (also a former Union Minister) CM Ibrahims son Faiz was married to Prerana Shah. Their son is Ayaman. They are divorced now.

127. Journalist-writer S Hussain Zaidi (writer of popular books Black Friday and Mafia Queens of Mumbai) is married to fellow journalist Velly Thevar, a Tamil Hindu. Their sons, Ammar and Zain are both Muslim.

128. TV and film actor Gauri Karnik (who starred opposite Lucky Ali in the film Sur) is married to bollywood writer-lyricist Sarim Momin.
-
129. Urdu journalist and editor of Daily Mashriqui Awaz, Mohammed Zaki married Manju Gupta. Their daughter Zara is Muslim.
-
130. Singers Rajkumar Rizvi (a Rajasthani Muslim, despite a deceptive name) and Indrani Rizvi (a Bengali Hindu) are married to each other. Their daughter Runa is a Ghazal singer. She sang for AR Rahman in the film Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Na.

131. Yesteryears respected actress late Durga Khote (best remembered as Jodha Bai of the film Mughal-e-Azam and as Rishi Kapoors grandmother in Bobby) had her second marriage with Mohammed Rashid in her late 40s. Her children Harin and Deven, however, were both born to her first husband, Vishwanath. (Harin was married to renowned theatreperson Vijaya Mehta). With Rashid, she had no offspring. Actors Shubha Khote and Viju Khote (Kalia of Sholay) and Naina Balsavar are her close relatives.
-
132. Zoe Ansari, an Activist-writer of British era, married Shashikala.
-
133. Pak crocketer Zaheer Abbas is married to Indian Hindu Rita Luthra. She converted to Islam after marriage and was renamed Sameena. Their daughter is Sonal.

134. Director Shad Ali (Bunty Aur Babli) is maried to Aarti Patkar.




PART II : HINDU MAN / MUSLIM WOMAN



1. Actor Sunil Dutt married Nargis, a Muslim. Nargis father was a Hindu. She was named Nirmala after marriage. Their son Sanjay is now married to Dilnawaz Sheikh (screen name Manyata). They have twins  a boy named Shahraan and a girl named Iqra. 

Daughter Priya, a politician, is married to a Christian.

2. Urdu author Krishan Chander married Salma Siddiqui

3. Actor Hritik Roshan married Suzanne Khan, daughter of actor Sanjay Khan (Actual name Abbas Khan). They have two sons named Hrehan and Hridhaan.
-
4. One of the three daughters of politician Najma Heptullah (niece of Maulana Abul Kalam Azad) is married to a Hindu.

5. Actor Atul Agnihotri married Alvira Khan, actor Salman Khans Sister and Salim Khans daughter. The couple have a daughter, Alizeb and a son, Ayaan.

6. Actor Feroz Khans daughter Laila Khan Rajpal married Rohit Rajpal. They are now divorced.

7. Former Sheriff of Mumbai, Nana Chudasama is a Hindu Gujarati Rajput. He married a Hindu lady. They had a daughter, Brinda. Thereafter they divorced and Nana married Munaira Jasdanvala, a Bohra Muslim who was also a divorcee. They have two children- Akshay and Shaina, both of whom are married to Hindus. Shaina is an MP belonging to BJP. 
Brinda, Nanas daughter from his first marriage, is married to architect Alfaz Miller, a Muslim. They have two daughters, Ahana and Ashti.

8. Actor Sanjay Khans daughter Simone Khan Arora is married to Ajay Arora (and other daughter Suzanne to Hritik Roshan)

9. Actor Aditya Pancholi is married to actor Zarina Wahab. Their children are Suraj and Sarah.
-
10. Cricketer Ajit Agarkar, a Maharashtrian Brahmin, is married to Fatima Ghadially. They have a son, Raj.
-
11. Actor Sunil Shetty is married to Mana Qadri, daughter of a reputed Muslim architect of Mumbai. Their children are Atiya and Ahan. Mana is daughter of I. M. Qadri (Muslim) and late Vipula Qadri (Hindu). Qadri and Vipula have two more children, Isha and Rahul, both of whom are married to Hindus.

12. Congress MP Sachin Pilot, son of Late Rajesh Pilot is married to Sarah Abdullah, Daughter of Former J&K Chief Minister Farooq Abdullah. Thet faced opposition from both families.
-
13. Actor Govindas father, small time actor Arun Ahuja married Nazeem, later known as Nirmala Devi (Govindas mother). She is no more.

14. Zubeida, a Muslim girl from a prominent Mumbai family was pushed into marrying a Muslim youth in 1947. The husband divorced her when she refused to migrate to Pakistan with him. She later married Hanuwant Singh, the then Maharaja of Jodhpur. Both later died in an unexplained air crash. She was the mother of film critic-turned director Khalid Mohammed (Fizaa, Tehzeeb, Silsilay). Khalid wrote the script of film Zubeida which was directed by Shyam Benegal with Karishma Kapur in the title role.

15. Actor Ayesha Takias father, Nishit, is a Gujarati Hindu while her mother Farida is a Muslim. Ayesha Takia married a Muslim named Farhan, son of politician Abu Azmi.


16. Bollywood Movie Director Mahesh Bhatt had a Hindu father (director Nanabhai Bhatt) and a Muslim Shia mother (Shireen Mohammed Ali). But they were never married and never lived together. Their relationship has been portrayed in Mahesh Bhatts film Zakhm starring Ajay Devgan. Mahesh Bhatts two nephews, actor Emraan Hashmi and director Mohit Suri are Muslim and Hindu respectively. (Emraans mother is Christian). 

Mahesh Bhatt had a very public affair with Parveen Babi. He later married Kiran. They had a daughter, the film acress and director Pooja and a son, Rahul. Thereafter, they divorced and Mahesh married Soni Razdan who is a Muslim. They have two daughters, Shaheen and actress Aliya (seen in the film Student Of The Year).

17. Actor Emraan Hashmi ( son of a Muslim father and a Christian mother) is married to Parveen Shahani, a Sindhi Hindu. Their son is Ayaan.


18. Director/Choreographer Farah Khan married director-editor Shirish Kunder. They have triplets  Anya, Diva (both daughters) and Czar (son).
-
19. Actress Nagmas (Nandita Morarji) father Sri Arvind Pratapsinh Morarji married a Muslim woman, Seema Sadhana. Seema later divorced Arvind and married producer Chander Sadanah from whom she had two daughters, Radhika and actress Jyothika and one son, Suraj. Thus, Jyothika and Naghma are half-sisters, born to a Muslim mother. Jyothika is now married to Tamil star Surya Sivakumar. Naghma is single.

20. Top Tamil actor Khushbu, a Muslim, married director Sunder C after converting to Hinduism. They have two daughters, Avantika and Anandita.

21. Gangster turned Politician Arun Gawli married Zubeida Mujawar who converted to Hinduism and took up the name Asha. They have five children, Geeta, Yogita, Yogesh, Mahesh and Asmita. Geeta is an active politician in Mumbai.

22. Manoj Bajpai married actor Shabana Raza whose screen name was Neha. She made her debut in Vidhu Vinod Chopras Kareeb opposite Bobby Deol. Their daughter is Ava Nayla.

23. Actor Pankaj Kapoor married TV actor Kanwal (screen name Neelima) Azim. Her best remembered big screen appearance was in Mahesh Bhatts film Sadak as Deepak Tijoris girlfriend. Parents to actor Shahid Kapur, they are divorced now.
Neelima Azim got married a second time to Rajesh Khattar. Their son is Ishaan. They got divorced too.
Neelima is now married to Ustad Ali Raza Khan, a singer.

24. Karnataka Congress MLA Gundu Dinesh Rao is married to Tabassum.

25. Nayyara Mirza, Miss India finalist of 1967, was the first Muslim to participate in the pageant. She converted to Hinduism after marriage and became Nalini Patel. She is settled in the USA.

26. Noted English writer Anil Dharkar is married to Imtiaz, a Pakistani Muslim. Their daughter Ayesha is an actor who came to limelight with Santosh Sivans film The Terrorist where she played a suicide bomber. She is married to actor Robert Taylor, a Christian.

27. Legendary actor Waheeda Rahman married Shashi Rekhi, the Punjabi Hindu actor who acted opposite her in the film Shagun. (His screen name was Kamaljeet). She has a son, Sohail and a daughter, Kashvi. Kamaljeet died a few years ago.

28. Choreographer Saroj Khans real name was Nirmala Kishanchand Sadhu (Sindhi Hindu). She got married at young age to bollywood dance master B Sohanlal. They had 2 kids, Kuku and Choreographer Raju Khan (also director of the film Showbiz). But Saroj did not know that Sohanlal was already married. He abandoned her. Then she married businessman Sardar Roshan Khan who also was a married man. Her children, though not Muslim, use the name Khan.

29. M J Akbar, noted journalist and editor of The Asian Age is a Kashmiri Muslim (His great grandfather had converted from Hinduism to Islam) married to Mallika, a Hindu. His children are Prayag and Mukulika.

30. Raj Babbar married stage actress Nadira Zaheer, daughter of Communist parents. Their kids are Arya and Juhi. Arya acted in Mani Ratnams Guru as Aishwarya Rais brother. Juhi also did a couple of films. She was married to Vijay Nambiar but got divorced. She is now married to TV actor Anup Soni.

31. Actor  activist Nafisa Ali, a former Miss India, is married to Colonel (retired) Sodhi, a Sikh (not a Hindu, please note!). She is herself a child of a Muslim father and a Roman Catholic mother. Her daughters are Armana and Pia. Armana is married to Adil Singh Akoi, a Sikh.

32. Hindi writer Nasira Sharma is a Muslim married to a Hindu. They have two children.
-
33. Yesteryears actor Mumtaz married Mayur Madhvani, a businessman. Their daughter Natasha, is married to actor Fardeen Khan. Other daughter is Tanya.
Mumtazs sister, Mallika married Dara Singhs brother, Randhawa who featured in many stunt films of 60&#8242;s. Their son Shaad acted in the film Woh Lamhe as the abusive boyfriend of Kangna Ranaut.
-
34. The ex Naval Chief Admiral Vishnu Bhagwat who was dismissed by Defence Minister George Fernandes under controversial circumstances is married to Niloufer Deshmukh  Bhagwat, a Muslim. They have a son, Jawahar (a naval officer) and a daughter, Roshni (a doctor). 
Niloufer herself is a child of a Muslim father (Mahmood Deshmukh) and a Parsi mother.

35. Actor -singer Kishore Kumar married Madhubala (real name Mumtaz Begum) in 1960. They had a civil marriage without ceremony due to staunch opposition from both families. (It is said that Kishore had converted to Islam for the marriage). Madhubala died in 1969 without becoming a mother. After her death, Kishore married Leena Chandavarkar. Their son is singer Amit Kumar.
Madhubalas sister Zahida married music director Brij Bhushan Sahni (films like Milap). Her post-marriage name is Madhur Bhushan.
-
36. Sir VS Naipaul, Trinidad based writer of International reputation, is a Hindu (of Indian origin) married to a Pakistani Muslim called Nadia.
-
37. Actor Asha Parekhs father was a Gujarati Hindu and mother, a Muslim. Her affair with director Nasir Husain was the talk of the town but she is unmarried to this day. 

38. Suman Chattopadhyay, a Bengali leftist activist of Kolkata (Brahmin by birth) divorced his German wife Maria, converted to Islam and married Sabina Yasmin, a Bangladeshi Muslim singer in July 2008. He has taken the name Kabir Suman. He is now a Trinamool Congress MP.

39. The niece of actor Raza Murad, Sonam (actual name Bakhtawar), best known as the Tridev girl, married Rajeev Rai, producer and director of that film. They have one son, Gaurav.

40. Maharashtra politician Late Hamid Dalwais daughter married Sharad Chavan.
-
41. Yesteryears actor Rehana Sultan, known for her bold, controversial films like Chetna and Dastak in late 70s, married producer  director B R Ishara, a Hindu. Ishara was the director of most of Rehanas films. They have no children. 

42. Social activist Shamim Modi is married to fellow activist Anurag Modi.
-
43. Veteran actress Zohra Sehgal (originally Khan) married Late Kamaleshwar Nath Sehgal. Their daughter is famous Odessy exponent Kiran Sehgal and and son, Pavan.

44. TV Actress Tasneem Sheikh is married to builder Sameer Nerurkar. Her post-mariage name is Tanisha Nerurkar. Tasneem is a daughter of a Gujarati Hindu mother and a Muslim father.

45. Late politician Rafique Zakarias daughter Tasneem is married to Vikram Mehta.

46. Pakistani actress Anita Ayub who appeared in some films in 90s, got married to Saumil Patel and is now settled in USA. They have one son.
-
47. Congress MP from Assam, Rani Narah was originally Jahan Ara Chaudhary before she married Politician Bharat Chandra Narah and converted to Hinduism. They have two sons.

48. Filmmaker Tinu Anand (Also known as Virender Raj Anand, director of Shahanshah) is married to actress Shahnaz (sister of actor Jalal Agha. Acted in Saat Hindustani). Their son is director Siddharth Anand (Director of Salaam Namaste).

49. Scriptwriter Shama Zaidi (who has worked with Shyam benegal on many films) is married to noted filmmaker MS Sathyu who had made Garam Hawa starring Balraj Sahni.
-
50. Roshan Ara, Daughter of Ustad Allauddin Khan married Ustad Ravi Shankar and became the famous Sitar Player Annapurna Devi. Their son is Shubhendra Sarkar. Annapurna is a Padma Bhushan awardee. Shubhendra died in 1992.

51. Cinematographer Fowzia Fatima (works in Malayalam industry) is married to Pradeep Cherian. They have one daughter, Ana Mariyam.

52. Ghazal singer Pankaj Udhas is married to Fareeda. They have two daughters, Nayaab and Rewa.

53. Yesteryears actress Zahida (Hussain) who acted opposite Dev Anand in Gambler and Prem Pujari and opposite Sanjeev Kumar in Anokhi Raat, married Mr KN Sahay. She is actor Sanjay Dutts cousin. Her sons are Brajesh and Nilesh.
-
54. The most tragic case is that of Producer-director Brij Sadanah (Victoria No 203). Against wishes of both families, he married smalltime actress Saeeda Khanum, who had acted in films like Modern Girl(Pradeep Kumar), Honeymoon(Manoj Kumar) and Crorepati (Kishore Kumar) in 60s. (The song Ye Mausam Rangeen Sama from Modern Girl is still heard on radio sometimes). Saeeda converted to become Sudha. They had a daughter, Namrata and a son Kamal (the lead actor opposite Kajol in Bekhudi). Namrata fell in love with a Muslim boy and wanted to marry. Brij could not accept this. One day, he got drunk, shot his daughter and his wife, and then killed himself with the same gun. Kamal survived as he was not at home that time. 

Kamal is now married to Lisa John and has one son, Angath. Saeedas younger sister is screenplay writer Shagufta Rafique who has written recent Mahesh Bhatt films like Awarapan and Woh Lamhe.
-
55. Actor Nirmal Pandey (won national award for Daayra)was married to Kausar Munir, one of the very few woman lyricists working in Bollywood. They got divorced. Nirmal Pandey is no more. Their daughter is Sophie.
-
56. Veteran film and media critic Amita Malik (a Bengali Hindu) married radio producer Iqbal Malik. However, they separated later. They had no children. Amita died in Feb 2009.

57. Actress Tabassum known for her TV show Phool Khile Hai Gulshan Gulshan on DD is the daughter of Ayodhyanath and Asghari. She is married to Vijay, brother of actor Arun Govil (Lord Ram of TV Serial Ramayan).

58. Model Feroze Gujral is the daughter of a Christian father, George and a Muslim mother, Viqar. She is married to Mohit, son of painter Satish Gujral. They have a son, Armaan and a daughter, Alaiyah.
-
59. Late Asif Currimbhoy was a well-known actor of Mumbais English stage. His daughter Nahid is married to Amit Moitra. They have 2 daughters, Tehzeeb and Tahini.
-

60. Yesteryears actress Meena Shorey (Khursheed Jahaan), whose claim to fame is the blockbuster hit Ek Thi Ladki (1949), married Roop K Shorey, the producer and director of this film. A few years after partition, she divorced Roop and migrated to Pakistan. Over there, she married Pakistani actor Asad Bukhari but divorced him too. Roop K Shorey died in 1973. Meena died in 1987 in abject poverty. Her funeral had to be arranged on charity money.



61. Filmmaker Hansal Mehta (Woodstock Villa, Chhal, Yeh Kya Ho Raha Hai) is married to Safina, daughter of actor Yusuf Hussain who does supporting roles in bollywood. Their daughter is Kimaya.



62. Theatre actress Ayesha Raza is married to actor Kumud Mishra.

-

63. Iconic bollywood villain Ranjeet (Bedi) is married to Nazneen. Their daughter is Divyanka.

-

64. Raam Teri Ganga Maili star Mandakini (real name Yasmeen) was born to a Christian father and a Muslim mother. She is married to one Dr Thakur and has one son.



65. Cricketer Manoj Prabhakar is married to Farheen, an actress who was seen in a few films in the 90s and was noted for her resemblance to Madhuri Dixit. Their son is Rahul.



66. Hyder Ali, writer of the film Jodha Akbar, (also the onscreen singer of the song Khwaja Mere Khwaja) is married to Dr Uma Shankari. 

His sister is Naqi Jehan (Nandini after marriage to Vikram Kamdar) who was the Miss India 1967. She also acted opposite Rajesh Khanna in Akhree Khat.

Their parents were first Miss India Esther Victoria Abraham (Jewish) and Syed Hassan Ali Zaidi, who acted in Mughal-E-Azam with screen name Kumar. 


67. Elahe Heptollah, assistant director and producer of most Nagesh Kukunoor films, was married to cricketer Vidyut Jaysimha. They are now divorced.



68. Journalist Shabnam Minwalla (herself a child of Muslim  Parsi marriage) is maried to Rohit Ramakrishnan. They have three children.

-

69. One of bollywoods best-known child actors, Baby Naaz (real name Salma Baig) was married to Late Raj Kapoors cousin, actor Subi Raj. She won many awards for her 1954 film Boot Polish. She was also a skilled dubbing artist and provided voice for Sridevi and other actresses. She died in 1995.



70. Indian English writer Amitava Kumar is married to Pakistani Muslim Mona Ahmed Ali. They have a daughter, Ila.

-

71. Singer Shamshad Begum (Kabhi Aar Kabhi Paar Laga Teer-e-Nazar) married Ganpat Lal Batto. He died in 1955. Their daughter is Usha.



72. World-famous beauty expert and entrepreneur Shahnaz Husain married and divorced a Muslim man. Now she is married to a Hindu businessman RK Puri.



73. Actor Jackie Shroff is son of a Hindu father, Kakubhai Shroff and a Turkish Muslim mother Hoorunnisa (Rita post-marriage). Their other son, Hemant died in childhood. Jackie Shroff has a son, Jai and a daughter, Krishna.


74. Legendary Urdu writer Late Ismat Chughtais daughter Seema is married to Mr Sawhney. Their son is Ashish.



75. Actress Veena (Tajour Sultana, sister of actor Iftekhar). married character actor TK Sapru. Their children are supporting actor Tej Sapru who did countless negetive roles in 80s and 90s and actress Preeti Sapru.

-

76. Maharashtra Congress politician (who has also been a minister) Ramesh Bagwe is married to Zainab, a Muslim of Irani origin. Their sons are Avinash and Yaser. Yaser is married to Irani Muslim Mahdiyeh Vaseei.



77. Old-time actress Chand Usmani married director Mahesh Kaul.



78. Late Safdar Hashmis sister Shehla Hashmi is married to Mr Grewal.

-

79. Actress Aditi Rao Hyderi who played Sonam Kapoors sister in the film Delhi 6&#8242; and was one of the leads in Ýeh Saali Zindagi, is a curious case. Her maternal grandfather is the royal Brig. Raja J Rameshwar Rao of Hyderabad and her fathers grandfather was the Prime Minister to the Nizam of Hyderabad, Sir Akbar Hydari. Her husband is Satyadeep Misra. Her mother is Shanta Rameshwara Rao who runs the publishing house Orient Longman.



80. Mehelka, sister of legendary tragedy queen actress Late Meena Kumari (Mahjabeen Bano) married Kishore Sharma and was renamed Madhuri after marriage. Meena Kumari and her sisters were daughters of a Muslim father and a Bengali Hindu mother.

-

81. Late Dhrupad singer (died Aug 2006) Asghari Bai was married to Chaman Lal Gupta. Her children were Kamal, Ashok, Parveen, Anju etc.



82. Tamil film director Late Jeeva (died 2009) was married to Anees Tanvir.


83. Yaman Khan, daughter of classical singer Late Vilayat Khan (and a Hindu mother, Monisha), was married to Raja Bahadur Shivendra Singh. They are now divorced.



84. Veteran singer Asha Bhosles son Hemant is married to Sajida (Rama after conversion to Hinduism). Their children are son Chaitanya and daughter Anika.

-

85. **** actress Noor was married to Dubai-based NRI Vikram Seth. They had no children and are now divorced.
-
86. Actress Noor Jehans half-****, Half-French granddaughter Sonya Jehan (who played Shah Rukh Khans sister-in-law in My Name Is Khan) is married to Indian Hindu Vivek Narain. They have a daughter.



87. Graphic novelist Sarnath Banerjee, a Hindu of Indian origin is married to Bani Abidi, a Pakistani Muslim.



88. Yesteryears bollywood actress Jabeen Jaleel married Kashmiri Pandit Ashok Kak, once the President of Kodak India. Their son Dwij acted in the 2005 film Saathi.

-

89. Malayali Hindu artist Sumedh Rajendran is married to Masooma Syed, a Pakistani Muslim.



90. News anchor Sehar Zaman (presently with CNN IBN) is married to writer Dhiraj Singh.

-

91. Bollywood actor Aftab Shivdasani is son of a Hindu father, Prem Shivdasani and a Muslim mother, Sandha. 

Aftabs sister Afsana is married to a Hindu, Amit Varma.

-

92. CNN-IBN Newsanchor Fatima Mahdi is married to Gaurav Karan. Their son is Azaan.

-

93. Politician and present Congress spokesman Manish Tiwari is married to Nazneen Shifa. They have a daughter.

-

94. Malayalam actress Zarina Moidu (screen name Nadiya) is married to investment banker Shirish Godbole, a Maharashtrian Hindu. They have two daughters, Sanam and Sera.




95. Communist leader Late Indrajit Gupta married Suraiya at the age of 65. Suraiya was previously married to a Muslim.

-

96. Communist leader Sitaram Yechury is married to journalist Seema Chisti.



97. Zubeida Begum, the lead actress in the first Indian talkie film Alam Ara, married Maharaj Narsing Dhanrajgir Gyan Bahadur of Hyderabad. She herself was from the royal family of Surat. Their son is Humayun and the grandchildren include socialite Rhea Pillai (ex wife of Actor Sanjay Dutt) among others. Zubeida died in 1988.



98. Priyanka Gandhis brother-in-law Richard Vadra (Roberts brother) married Saira. Robert and Richard are sons of a Hindu Punjabi father and a Christian mother. In spite of their Christian names, they are Hindu by faith. Richard died in 2003 and was cremated as per Hindu tradition. Saira is daughter of a Muslim father and Christian mother. Richard and Sairas daughter is Simran.

-

99. Actor Sumit Sehgal married actress Shaheen (seen opposite Govinda in film Mahasangram). Their daughter is Sayesha.

-

100. Stylist Pernia Qureishi is married to entrepreneur Arjun Prasad, a relative of Congress politician Jiten Prasada.

-

101. Legendary Marathi stage actor Balgandharva (famous for his female roles on stage, real name Narayan Rajhans) married actress Gohar Jan Karnataki in 1951. This was his second marriage, after demise of his first Hindu wife. Gohar Jan was the sister of film actress Ameerbai Karnataki and herself had acted in a few films. Balgandharva and Gohar Jan had no children. Balgandharva had two daughters from his first marriage and Gohar had an adopted daugher, Ashamma. Neither converted at the time of marriage. Gohar Jan was buried after death and Balgandharva was cremated.

-

102. Dr Rubina Baskhi, the grand daughter of Bakshi Ghulam Muhammad (former Prime Minister of Jammu and Kashmir) is married to Ranjit Malhotra.

-

103. TV actor Gajendra Chuahan (who played Yudhishtir is BR Chopras series Mahabharat on Doordarshan) married bollywood choreographer Habiba Rahman.



104. Pakistani Muslim journalist Sonya Fatah is married to indian Hindu husband Rajiv Rao. They have one son.

-

105. Saba Naqvi , co-editor of Outlook magazine, is married to Sanjay Bhowmick.



106. Celebrated Malayali soft **** actress Shakeela married businessman PG Satheesh, a Tamil Hindu.



107. Umaima, who is daughter of well-known social activist from Vadodara Dr Juzer S Bandookwala, is married to Maulin Gajjar, a Gujarati Hindu.



108. Uttarakhand Congress leader and MLA Kishor Upadhyayas brother Sachin is married to Nazia Yusuf.

109. Item song girl Sanobar Kabir (cousin of 90s actress Sonam and daughter of actor Raza Murad) is married to actor Rajiv Singh.

110. Writer-activist Arshiya Sattar is married to Sanjay Iyer.

111. Tamil actor  director  dancer Prabhu Devaa (Now famous as director of Hindi films Wanted and Rowdy Rathore) married Ramalat, a Muslim. She converted to Hinduism and was renamed Latha. They are now divorced.

112. Mediaperson and writer Shabia Hussain is married to Ravi Walia and has a daughter Sia.
-
113. Poet Iqbal who wrote the song Sare Jahan Se Achchha Hindustan Hamara but unfortunately, later became the biggest proponent of idea of Pakistan, had Kashmiri Pandit ancestry. It is said that he was son of Ratan Lal Sapru and a Muslim woman Iman Bibi. It is also said that Ratan Lal had to convert to Islam at the time of marriage.

115. USA based filmmaker Rohi Mirza is married to felow filmmaker Gitesh Pandya. Her brother Ameer is married to a Hindu. Their parents are Pakistani Muslim (father) and Filipino (mother).
-
116. Actor-wrestler Dara Singhs son Vindu (also an actor) married 80s actress Farha Naaz. Their son is Fateh. 
They are long divorced. According to Vindu, The fights started because of the way our son was being brought up. Farha was turning Fateh into a fanatic. When she decided to leave with our son, I didnt try to stop her.
Vindoo is now married to a Russian Christian lady.

117. Old-time music composer Anil Biswas (died 2003) married Mehrunnisa, a Kutchi Muslim actress who converted to Hinduism and was renamed as Ashalata. They had three sons- Pradeep, Utpal and Amit  and a daughter, Shikha. They later seperated and Anil married Meena Kapoor.
-
118. Mubarak Begum, the legendary playback singer of old times, married Jagannath Sharma. They seperated later. Their children are Muslim.

119. Actor Aamir Khans sister Nikhat (daughter of filmmaker Tahir Hussain, aunt to actor Imran Khan) is married to Santosh Hegde. Their children are Sehar (daughter) and Shravan (son).

120. Kolkata-based medical specialist and activist Dr Sariha Abubaker is married to Alokesh Banerjee. Their children are Zinnya and Zoriyon.
-
121. Artist Niloufer Suleman married a Malayali Hindu man. They are now divorced. Their children are daughter Shiloh and son Shan. Niloufer is a self-confessed believer in Lord Ganesha and Godess Saraswati.
-
122. Niece of Humayun Kabir, educationist, politician, writer, philosopher (also a minister in Nehru govt), Shukla Kabir, a judge, is married to Manas Sinha.
-
123. Actress Salma Aghas grandmother Anwari Begum (who had acted opposite KL Saigal and other leading actors of those times) was had a daughter named Nasreen from her Muslim husband. Later Anwari divorced her first husband and married actor Jugal Kishore Mehra, brother of Prithviraj Kapoors wife Ramsarni Mehra. Jugal Kishor Mehra had to convert to Islam and assume the name Ahmed Suleman before marriage. Nasreen too, later married a Muslim. 
This is an example of an entire family getting incorporated into the fold of Islam and remaining so for generations, even though the man was a Hindu.
-
124. Actress Gohar Mamajiwala (famous as Glorious Gohar, died in 1985) was in a long, lifetime relationship with Bollywood movie mogul Chandulal Shah (died 1975). She never left his side even though he fell upon bad days later. However, they were never officially married. Shah remained married to another (Hindu) woman and the marriage was never dissolved.
-
125. TV actress Shabnam Syed married TV professional Saurabh Vanzara. She converted to Hinduism before marriage and has renamed herself Surbhi Vanzara.
-
126. Designer Arshiya Fakih is married to Rij Eippen, a Malayali Hindu.

127. Malaysian citizen Siti Fatimah Abdul Karim (daughter of a Christian father and Hindu mother who both converted to Islam), married a Hindu named V. Suresh, converted to Hinduism and renamed herself Revathi Masoosai. The couple had to struggle against Islamic law in Malaysia for a long time. They have a daughter named Divya Darshini.
-
128. Journalist (presently editor of Asian Age) Seema Mustafa is married to a Hindu man. Her children are Agneya and Gayatri.
-
129. Oriya film actress Aparajita Mohanty is daughter of a Muslim father and a Hindu mother. She is married to actor Uttam Mohanty and has one son, Babusan.

130. Businessperson, Socalite and Charity Founder Faiza Seth is married to businessperson Pallak Seth who is presently Vice Chairman and Managing Director of PDS Multinational Group. Faiza is daughter of Tahir and Tasneem Abbasi while Pallak is son of Deepak Seth.

131. IPS officer Mrs Aslam Khan is married to Hindu Husband Mr Pankaj Kumar Singh. They have one daughter Sufi.

132. Legendary Sitar player Ravi Shankar (died 2012) married Roshanara Khan (daughter of classical singer Allauddin Khan). She converted to Hinduism and took up the name Annapurna Devi. Their son was Shubhendra(died young in 1992). The marriage did not last long. After divorce, Annapurna remained single for a long time, before marrying Rishi Kumar Pandya.

133. Bangladeshi Hindu music composer Kamal Dasgupta (son of Taraprasanna Dasgupta and Kamini) married singer Firoza Begum. Their sons Hamin and Shafin and daughter Tehsin are all Muslims. Kamal Dasgupta died in Dhaka in 1973.
-
134. South film actress Sakshi Shivanand (and her sister actress Shilpa Shivanand too) is daughter of a Hindu father and a Muslim mother (Parveen).

135. Roohi Oomerbhoy, daughter of business tycoon Ahmed Oomerbhoy (and sister of Riyaad) is married to Chetan Jaikishen.

136....yaser bagwe married irani muslim Mahdiyeh Vaseei , son of hindu maharashtrian politician ramesh bagwe and his muslim irani wife Zainab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarkarRaj

this will help bahiee_ chaara , though i don't like muslims


----------



## Peregrine

I just want to say ''LAKH LANATAN'' on such so-called Muslims. There i feel better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarkarRaj

Peregrine said:


> I just want to say ''LAKH LANATAN'' on such so-called Muslims. There i feel better now.



why ? you are al-kayada member ?


----------



## Azazel

My parents were also married in the same way.Personally I believe interfaith marriages should be promoted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

SarkarRaj said:


> why ? you are al-kayada member ?


YES, you gonna do something about it Saffron terrorist?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarkarRaj

Peregrine said:


> YES, you gonna do something about it Saffron terrorist?



No, i don't have to do anything , you uncivilised people kill each other on daily basis . save your A_ssss from your own je_hadi Islamic brothers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zakriaarshad

Hindu women and men are good and great in this way to marry with muslims....
They are doing what is being allowed and reckoned in their faith, while pity on muslims who do whatever their religion openly prohibits......So hindu community should take a little care of marrying any hypocrite
After all who is not loyal to his or her faith and religion..... how can be sincere in his or her love.....


----------



## Peregrine

SarkarRaj said:


> No, i don't have to do anything , you uncivilised people kill each other on daily basis . save your A_ssss from your own je_hadi Islamic brothers .



When billions of you Hindus worship cows, rats, pigs, dogs and even marry them......the world civility doesn't suit your tongue. Don't talk about others as if every one is safe in your land of Hindus.....Hindustan means genocide of other religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarkarRaj

Peregrine said:


> When billions of you Hindus worship cows, rats, pigs, dogs and even marry them......the world civility doesn't suit your tongue. Don't talk about others as if every one is safe in your land of Hindus.....Hindustan means genocide of other religions.




look even we respect/love nature and animals but you je-hadis even hate humans , yourselves , your own lives , hate monger blood sucking , human flesh eater vampires, such uncivilized self destructive community !! for the name of god which even dosen't exist .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

